# Queens NY - Craigslist - 6 mo. old male pup



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

*http://newyork.craigslist.org/que/pet/1083336182.html *

The ad says:


"We are rehoming our pure german shepherd pup (parents are registered pure GS). He is currently 6 months old. Has all the vaccinations up to date. He is well trained with the four basic comands (sit, stay, come, down). We have all the breeder & vet paperwork. He is completely crate-trained and although he still needs continued house-training, he does beg to go outside to do his 'business'. This is one adorable pup. He is very playful and extremely loyal. There is a rehoming fee. Please email for more info. Thanks for your interest. "
























[/size]


----------



## southerncharm (Feb 16, 2009)

He is too cute! Hope he find a GOOD home.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I wish I could adopt him. What is wrong with these people?.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh. My. God.

I just e-mailed the owner. I live an hour from Queens.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

GSD rescue in NY is aware and tried to reach these people to no avail.


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

Myamom, the craigslist poster replied to my email with more info & a phone number. Tried to PM you but your mailbox is full. He said the pup is not neutered, and when I googled the phone number, more craigslist ads came up with "moving sale" listings for furniture, etc.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

MiasMom, can you PM me the info? I am interested in this pup.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Deleting now...thanks.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Cary,

I recognize you from your devotion to great Eich, so forgive the question: Is this little guy the one? 

If so-all the best!

MJ


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaryJaneHi Cary,
> 
> I recognize you from your devotion to great Eich, so forgive the question: Is this little guy the one?
> 
> ...


The pictures are promising, but I'll only know upon contact...


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

hope all works out. Keep us updated. He is ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

The ad is gone, it says "flagged for removal".


----------



## GSLOVER (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW!!! I know there are animal lovers ou there and believe me, we are too, but some of you out there are just a tad bit too zany, unnecessarily over passionate if you will. I am not trying to get "rid" of, throw away, much less dump our pup at some shelter, a garbage can or on the streets. I'm trying to rehome him to the best possible home, which he deserves. I'm not trying to hand over our pup to just anyone either. Before judging or criticizing uselessly, please think about whether or not there is a possibility that there are factors involved on why we are trying to rehome him instead of keeping him. We are animal lovers and those who know us know this fact. Please don't try to contact me unless you have a great and profound interest in rehoming our beloved pup. "Rockhead" seems to get it, and he is ahead of the game. Thanks, though, for all your concerns.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Who are you talking to? I only see people trying to help. I was trying to have a gsd rescue in NY assist you in placing your dog. 

good luck.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

tell us something we don't know. This thread isn't over passionate for this site - ain't seen nothin yet...



> Originally Posted By: George's DogWOW!!! I know there are animal lovers ou there and believe me, we are too, but some of you out there are just a tad bit too zany, unnecessarily over passionate if you will. I am not trying to get "rid" of, throw away, much less dump our pup at some shelter, a garbage can or on the streets. I'm trying to rehome him to the best possible home, which he deserves. I'm not trying to hand over our pup to just anyone either. Before judging or criticizing uselessly, please think about whether or not there is a possibility that there are factors involved on why we are trying to rehome him instead of keeping him. We are animal lovers and those who know us know this fact. Please don't try to contact me unless you have a great and profound interest in rehoming our beloved pup. "Rockhead" seems to get it, and he is ahead of the game. Thanks, though, for all your concerns.


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi George,
Please don't take offense, I forwarded the number to Rockhead, he's been looking for a pup and would provide a great home. We're glad you're animal lovers, we are too. Too often people have to move, and dogs are left behind, and rescuers with GSD breed rescue have to scramble to get them safe. 

We're glad you don't fall into that category, believe me. It's obvious you have your pup's best interests at heart.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Umm...zany by trying to find a dog a home that you put an ad out for? then I guess we're some crazy people....









Seriously?


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Who is the breeder on this pup? They won't take him back?


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Just to update everyone, I have been in contact with George (the owner of the pup concerned) and I plan to meet him sometime over the weekend. I think George is going to be very careful about who he entrusts with this pup. I appreciate the support, however I'll only know if this is "it" when I get there. 

I'll update when appropriate.


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

That's good to know. I hope he understands everyone's passion here for GSDs, nobody meant any harm. Good luck!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Cary, wishing you the best of luck. I hope everything works out. It would be wonderful for you to have another to love! What a beautiful puppy!


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 21, 2007)

Just wondering if this guy came home with you


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Any news? Wondering how the meet and greet went.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

The last 24-hours have been very difficult. To say the least. I'll post the full situation in a different forum (when I have more time) to keep this thread on-topic.

The pup mentioned above is still available. I did not meet him. I spent about a half-hour on the phone with the owner and he said he's re-homing due to childrens allergies. They have another dog in the house (long hair toy?) which is hypo-allergenic and they didn't consider the potential problem with the GSD. 

The ad is gone (from CL) and I offerered my assistance with placement if he needed it. If anyone here has his contact info and wants to get back in touch with him, I encourage you to do so. If someone wants his ad-specific AOL e-mail address, PM me and I'll send it. He did mention that he has gotten scores of replies with interest, but he was only really considering me and one other person. 

I hope I didn't step on anyone's toes here - I did kind of go after this pup with a vengeance.


----------

